# اغرب10 حيوناااااااااااااااات في العالم



## JOJE (5 أكتوبر 2009)

هما بجد حيوناااااااااات غريبه جدا سبحاااان الله
 الحيوان 1





الحيوان دا وجدوه في حديقه ويستون (في انجلترا) وهو عباره عن ضفدع بثلاث رؤس المصدر 
 الحيوان 2 





 الصوره دي قط بعين واحد بدون انف تمكن هذا القط ان يعيش يوم واحد
الحيوان 3 




دي بقا اشهر صوره وهي الدجاجه(مايك) ودي من غير راس  تمكنت تلك الدجاجه العيش لمده 18 شهر ودخلت موسوعه (غينس) للارقام القياسيه وتمكنت من العيش لهذه الفتره لان جزء من  رئسها واذانها كانت علي جسدها
الحيوان4 




قد تحولت انثي الدب( بيلوزا) كما سميت بعد ان تم اعطئها بعض الادويه خاصه بتنقيه الجلد وجذب هذا التحول  الكثير من الزورا الي حديقه (ميندوزا سيتي في الارجنتين) وقد عاد لون  فرو( بيلوزا) الي لونه الطبيعه بعد عده ايام
الحيوان 5




دا طفره جينيه لاحد انواع الببغاء  وسمت (منفضه  الغباااار)
 الحيوان6




مجموعه من الدلافين اكتسبت اللون الزهري في( نهر دلتا)( الوقع بين هونغ كونغو ماكاو)  ولم يعرف سبب الظاهره لكن مجموعه من الخبراء قالو بانه قد يكون بسبب عدم تنظيم الحراره بين خارج الجسم وداخله او الظروف المفترسه التي تحيط به 
الحيوان7




 في ظاهره غريبه من نوعها تم تضخم كره مطاطيه في التجويف الفمي(لفقمه ) وتعتبر ( الفقمه) من الثدييات التي يصل وزنها الي 400 كغم  وطولها 3 امتااااار
الحيوان8 




 يعتبر هذا المخلوق اغرب مخلوق بحري  في العالم اذا جسمه مسطح تقريبا ويزن  اكثر من طنين وطوله اكثر من ثلاث امطار . ويحتل الراس مكانه كبيره جدا حيث يمثل اكثر من ثلث الجسم
الحيوان9 




 من المعروف ان النمر ( السيبري) هو اكبر قط في العالم  دا غلط
 النمر هو اكبر  قط في العالم  حيث ان هناك فرق شاسع بين الاسد الذكر والنمر الانثي
الحيوان10 




قام احد المزارعين بتسليم تلك البقره صاحبه الست ارجل الي رهبان دير محلي خوفا من تجلب لهم الحظ السئ وقد سميت (تشام ليك) ومن الغريب ان عمرها  شهرين فقط
حاجه غريبه جدا ياجماعه سبحان الله



*مجلة اخبار الطريق*


----------



## Angel of Death (5 أكتوبر 2009)

كتير شي حلو 

وعجيب

تحياتي


----------



## JOJE (6 أكتوبر 2009)

angel of death قال:


> كتير شي حلو
> 
> وعجيب
> 
> تحياتي



مرسيه لمررورك انجيل


----------



## جيلان (6 أكتوبر 2009)

> م احد المزارعين بتسليم تلك البقره صاحبه الست ارجل الي رهبان دير محلي خوفا من تجلب لهم الحظ السئ وقد سميت (تشام ليك) ومن الغريب ان عمرها شهرين فقط



*حلو الى سلموا البقرة عشن خايفيين من الحظ السيىء دول
بدل ما يتوقعوا الشهرة بحاجة غريبة زى دى
موضوع غريب ومعلومات حلوة ثانكس جوجى*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 أكتوبر 2009)

سبحان الله
كتيير غريب
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## JOJE (6 أكتوبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> سبحان الله
> كتيير غريب
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



مرسيه علي مروره سيندريلا وبجد هيا حاجه غريبه فعلا سبحان الله


----------



## JOJE (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *حلو الى سلموا البقرة عشن خايفيين من الحظ السيىء دول*
> *بدل ما يتوقعوا الشهرة بحاجة غريبة زى دى*
> *موضوع غريب ومعلومات حلوة ثانكس جوجى*


 

مرسيه مروره جيلان وسوري اتلغبط في الاسم المره الي فاتت 
بس كويس انهم سلموها لروهبان احسن ما كانو دبحوهااااااااااا


----------



## جيلان (6 أكتوبر 2009)

joje قال:


> مرسيه مروره جيلان وسوري اتلغبط في الاسم المره الي فاتت
> بس كويس انهم سلموها لروهبان احسن ما كانو دبحوهااااااااااا



*ولا يهمك تم اصلاح الخطأ هههههه*


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للصور والمعلومات الرب يباركك


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومات و الصور الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## JOJE (6 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للصور والمعلومات الرب يباركك



مسيه مرورك نهيسي


----------



## JOJE (6 أكتوبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي المعلومات و الصور الجميلة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



مرسيه مرورك استااااااذ ماجد


----------



## rana1981 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*غريبة فعلا 
شكرا عالصور*​


----------



## Ferrari (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*
شكراً على الموضوع والمعلومات

تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## JOJE (6 أكتوبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *غريبة فعلا
> شكرا عالصور*​



مرسيه رنا علي مرورك بس مفيش حاجه بعيده عن ربنااااااااااااااا


----------



## JOJE (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ferrari قال:


> *
> شكراً على الموضوع والمعلومات
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> *​




شكرا فيرااااااااا علي مرورك


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

joje

موضوع حلو  كتير 

مشكورة يا جوجي

واهلا بكي في الثقافي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## JOJE (6 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> joje
> 
> موضوع حلو  كتير
> 
> ...



مرسيه كليمو علي مرورك ربنا يبركك


----------



## sara A (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*صور غريبة*
*ميرسى كتير يا جوجى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## JOJE (6 أكتوبر 2009)

sara a قال:


> *صور غريبة*
> *ميرسى كتير يا جوجى*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*



مرسيه ساره علي مرمورك ربنا  معاكي


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2009)

فعلا حاجه غريبه جداااااااااا

شكراااااااااا على المعلومات 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*أكيد بتهزرى ؟؟*
*بجد ده ولا تركيب صور*
*غريبة اوى على فكرة*
*ميرسي على تعبك*​


----------



## JOJE (6 أكتوبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> فعلا حاجه غريبه جداااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااا على المعلومات
> 
> ...



مرسيه علي مرورك وربنا يبركك


----------



## JOJE (6 أكتوبر 2009)

stray sheep قال:


> *أكيد بتهزرى ؟؟*
> *بجد ده ولا تركيب صور*
> *غريبة اوى على فكرة*
> *ميرسي على تعبك*​



لا سدقيني بجد  
 بس مفيش حاجه بعيده علي ربنا
 مرسيه مرورك وربنا يبركك


----------



## farou2 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد غريب 
شكراً على الموضوع ​


----------



## JOJE (7 أكتوبر 2009)

farou2 قال:


> بجد غريب
> شكراً على الموضوع ​



مرسيه مرورك وربنا  يبركك


----------

